# MTD Old School



## MAmtd (Dec 10, 2016)

Long time lurker, finally member.

Inherited a snowblower from my father a couple years ago after using it for many years at my parents house.

Long and short the model number is 317E664G525 (10/28). I am looking to see if there are any parts/rebuild kits available. I am located in the Northeast and meant to rebuild this past summer but never got the time. 

It starts right up and runs great and does a heck of a job. However, need to get a pull cord and it also makes noise (grinding) when off and pushing forward or reverse...almost like there is a bold or two missing in the gear box..

Just wanted to see if anyone had any information as to how to get parts/possible reason for noise.

Not sure I can post photos..

Any input is very much appreciated!!

J


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Grinding noise sounds like a worn friction wheel. If you give your location, someone local might have a recoil available. GL.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Online companies like ereplacments.com will have a lot of parts for MTD. Just need model number. I'm guessing u need a friction wheel with the rubber, if the drive plate is too chewd up now u may also have to replace that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Any local dealer should have parts for the engine .You just need to get the ser# and model # off the engine. To check friction wheel tilt blower up and take the cover off under the engine. A lot of brands use the same friction wheel so a dealer could match it up with another brand.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Sounds like friction disk, Real easy to do. A lot of vids on you tube on the how to. What part of Ma are you in, if your close I could give you a hand, Just went through cleaning mine a few weeks ago. As for the pull cord, Depending on which one it has, I ordered the wrong one for a different machine that may fit yours, Or if it's just the cord that can be easily changed on the cheap. I have a 100' roll I keep just for doing that.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

You guys in ma? What towns?


-efisher-


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm in New Bedford almost on the freetown line


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Leominster here.. 


-efisher-


----------

